# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT V2.11.00 Beta Released, Added Oppo Reset privacy lock without losing data!

## mohamed73

*Added OPPO Module Reset Privacy Lock via ADB, Supported reset privacy lock without losing data for latest oppo models!
Added Xiaomi/Oppo/Vivo Module extension information display function of model list!*  *General Module:*
> ADDED: Xiaomi/Oppo/Vivo Module extension information display function of model list
> ADDED: Official forum link on Updates tab
> FIXED: Optimized Software version management
> FIXED: Adjust the display position of edition and updated time
> FIXED: Optimized skip userdata partition function of each module (Qualcomm/mtk) when flashing  *Xiaomi Module:*
> FIXED: Solved Reset FRP bugs for xiaomi module  *OPPO Module:*
> ADDED: Oppo module reset privacy lock without losing data function (tested android6,7,8,9)
RENO,  RENO 10x Zoom, RENO2, RENO2 Z, RENO Z, RENO3 YOUNG, RENO3, RENO3 PRO,  RENO ACE, ACE2, K1, K3, K5, A5, A5T, A7, A7X, A7X_NEW, A9, A9X, A11,  A11X, A8, A91, A52, A92S, FIND X, FIND X2, FIND X2 PRO, ...  *VIVO Module:*
> ADDED Y3 Standard Edition (PD1930CF) {Info,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Read Partition}  *Information:*
* The Disable Privacy Lock (ADB) process of oppo module:
1).Enable USB Debugging, connect USB Cable (install drivers)
2).Press "Disable Privacy Lock (ADB)"
3).Waiting for the operation to complete

----------

